# Four Feral Pigeons unreleasbles seek outdoor aviary UK



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello I have four unreleasble Feral Pigeons that need an outdoor aviary to live out the rest of their lives in peace. IM BASED IN UK, South West London/Surrey Borders. If anyone is interested and would like more details , please private message me on this site. Thank you for looking.


----------

